# Nissan Sunny GA16i Not run



## Rayz (2 mo ago)

Hello! My Nissan sunny n13 ga16i will not run.
I have stund 2,5-3 bar fule pressare and good spark! Engine starts up with aome brakeclean. So the injektor will not Open, so i get a new electric carburator and the injektor shows 1,6ohm. But gets no fule. Have you any ideas?

have this model immobileser?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The crank angle sensor that's inside the distributor may be bad. It provides the signal to the ECU to fire the injector.


----------



## Rayz (2 mo ago)

Ok how can i test it?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Rayz said:


> Ok how can i test it?


You can download a copy of the FSM (factory service manual) for your vehicle from this web site:


https://diyservicemanuals.com/nissan-sunny-service-repair-manuals/



It contains diagnostic procedures for testing the sensor.


----------

